# My girl won't come out at night anymore



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

She used to run on her wheel every night
She hasn't for several days. There's no droppings on the wheel or her paws so I know she hasn't been running. I tried taking outside when it was hot yesterday hoping it might wake her up alittle and and she just ran and ran and ran. Didn't Stop to sniff or explore just ran. Back at home she stays in her hidey hole all day and might. Just comes out to eat and drink. 

I've been taking her out to handle her at times. She is semi social. Like sometimesshell so me a big favor and let me pet her bit usually she doesn't sit still when she's awake. She's all over the place.threes been no change in the temp. If anything is gotten warmer. 

I'm wondering what's going on with her.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

Also other than her wheel she won't play. She rejects toys of any kind and won't sit still to cuddle. I gave her a little pan of litter and she seems to love to tip it over and roll in it. Otherwise she won't play


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

For how long have you had her? What's the heating setting and light schedule.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I've had her 4 months. The heat lamp is on constant. The light in the room is on during the day and off at night starting at around 8:30pm.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

On without a thermostat? What's the temperature of the cage? Did she cuddle before or she has always been an explorer?


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't have a thermostat. I didn't know I needed one. I bought her from a breeder and set up the habitat the wadi he instructed. It's never been a problem before I don't know the exact temperature. She's never been a big cuddler. She had cuddled exactly 4 times. Otherwise she's an explorer.

Should I put a hot water bottle in the cage at night?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

No. Do you have a CHE?


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

What's that


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh I know what you mean. I ordered one but it never arrived and I haven't had a chance to follow up as I started a new job. She has an infrared heat lamp.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

That's your problem right there.

She need a CHE with a thermostat and a termometer. The infrared light is not good for them.

http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Ceramic-Heat-Emitter-Reptiles/dp/B0002DHO7C

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Deluxe-Porcelain-10-Inch/dp/B0002DIWWS

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000MD3MFA/ref=pd_aw_fbt_199_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VC3BVZN8RPAW7DN889V

http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Reptile-Terrarium-Lighting-Controller/dp/B002CZ0J3E

You must get this things ASAP.

I know life gets in the way but you need to.

Also, not all breeders have great information a lot are scary.

Also, if you live in America I recommend you get vet heth insurance it's only $9 a month.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You also said she is semi social and you take her out at times, how often and for how long does at times mean?


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I take her out daily. My daughter can't resist her and takes her out 2 times a day when she's around. By semisocial I mean she's not affectionate bit she seems to tolerate her humans. She's much more interested in exploring than hanging out with us.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

What do you mean the infra red isn't good for them? What does it do to them?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

They can see the light and get confused and sleep all the time. 

They also need a light cycle of 12 - 14 hours. The best to do is a desk lamp with a timer.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

She didn't seem bothered by it floor months. She would run on her wheel ever night. This is a new development


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Take her to the vet.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I checked on her in middle of the night and found her sitting on her wheel but not using it


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

People can become allergic to things suddenly, maybe the infrared just began bothering her. Also if you don't know the temperature of the cage she could be overheated. The fact that the heat lamp doesn't turn off means the temperature in the cage will not vary to adjust to changes in the environment and it will just get hotter. 

I already told you what it's said here all the time about heating settings and infrared lights. Now it's up to you to follow the advice given by people who have experience (I have read a lot in here, asked people with more experience and answer a lot of questions about heating set ups) or the breeder who might not have the best information available, being able to keep an animal alive doesn't mean they have the best things or knowledge (look at abused dogs, they are alive but they are not in optimal conditions). 

Also a vet visit is a good idea.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sudden behavior changes that have no explainable environmental factor are concerning. Hedgehogs are amazing at hiding illness and sometimes this is the very first symptom we see. 

If you cannot find an environmental factor that is causing the problem, a veterinary visit is always a good idea.

So I know some of this has already been mentioned above, but I'll run through things to check for.

1. Temperature. Is the temperature in the cage above 74 and consistent? Is the temperature now much hotter or colder than it once was? Either direction can cause activity level changes. Depending on your location, its now becoming spring here. If you don't use a CHE with thermostat, you may find that you need to readjust your heating setup to deal with the temperature fluctuations outside. 

2. Lighting. Hedgehogs require a regular light schedule. 14 hrs is my recommendation.

3. Lighting. Is there a night light or some other light in the house (outside?) that is on now that wasn't before? A door that was once closed all the time but isn't now? Sometimes something as silly as a night light at the opposite end of the house can cause activity level changes (example is from experience).

4. Smells. Is there any other changes? A new pet in the house (cat, dog, ferret?) Opening a window and letting fresh air in?

5. Is the wheel spinning smoothly. If you gently press down and roll the wheel, is it spinning fine then too? I've seen a wheel spin ok without a hedgehog on it, but wouldn't spin ok once the hedgehog was using it.

6 Back to health considerations. Was there a hibernation attempt in the last couple of months. Did she jump off of anything or was dropped recently? Slipped off her wheel and hurt a foot?

This is just a list of things to consider, there are definitely more reasons that they may decide to not run. You don't need to answer back on them all. But if you basically answered no, everything is normal, and there is a behavior change that has you concerned... its time to seek veterinary advice to rule out illness/injury.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

Actually yes she escaped her enclosure recently and may have fallen before I found her. I examined her a few times since them and she doesn't seem to have any pain when walking. The wheel takes some effort to spin but again that hasn't bothered her before. 
I do think she might need a warmer heater bit I won't be able to get that for her before next week. I do intend to get it though.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

What does a hibernation attempt look like?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Typically they will be a bit cooler than usual. Not moving around as steadily as they should, or if it is a bad attempt, they will be curled up and won't unball or responsive. Just being a little cool can be the beginnings of an attempt and even those can cause them to become sick.

Hedgehogs hide illness, pain and injury. They are prey animals, to show any of those may result in them being eaten. Sometimes the first symptom of a problem is just a slight change in normal behaviors.

If she hurt a leg and the wheel doesn't spin easily, it may be causing her pain to try.

You also mentioned a hot day recently. If you don't have a thermostat on her heat source, do you have a thermometer to test the air temperature? If her cage is overly hot she may not feel like running.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Tweedledee said:


> What does a hibernation attempt look like?


http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...w-what.html#/forumsite/20593/topics/18?page=1

Follow the link or on the main forum in the health part it says hibernation on the top there is a sticky with the information.

Hedgehogs are prey animals and they hide illness after a fall they can actually be injured but will hide it from you.


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I called her vet. The vet said it doesn't l sound like an emergency but to keep an eye on her and if I don't see improvement in a week or two to bring her in. She may have gotten a bruise when she escaped her enclosure so I should give her time and see if it heals


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

From what you describe I didn't see what looked like hibernation behavior.


----------

